
Enhancing and Experiencing Spacetime Resolution with Videos and Stills - chaostheory
http://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/enhancing-spacetime/
======
gravitycop
The vimeo version of this has already been posted:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=448676>

